# A Very Warm Winter Hat Knit



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

The Magdalena Hat I is a very warm winter hat that is perfect for those extra cold temperatures. The classy and intricate basket weave creates puffy areas to keep the cold at bay. This hat goes well with both dressy and casual attire. Design features include a ribbed hat band, a puffy basket weave pattern, and a hint of a star pattern on the top. This hat is knitted in the round with super bulky yarn on large needles. Its a quick knitting project. Three sizes are included. Information about the hat is on my shops.

I accept check, money orders and paypal or you can purchase from one of my shops.

If you purchase before August 17, 2014 from my Etsy shop, you can save 10 percent on all my patterns and knitted items with the coupon code Off10. Be sure to apply before you checkout.

$4.00
http://www.etsy.com/listing/199560887/pdf-knitting-pattern-173-the-magdalena?ref=shop_home_active_1


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Very snug indeedxx


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Pretty


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Now that is chunky and looks warm!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Love it!!!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

that sure is chunky--looks so warm!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Fabulous hat, looks warm and chunky, would be quick to knit too!!


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

A wonderful hat, looks warm and cozy for those cold days!!!!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Fab hat! Looks nice and warm.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, so cozy!


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

Southern Girl.... always love your creations....

Did you name this one for Mary Magdalene in the Bible?

Blessings to you, Jane


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Another winner..xo


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Pretty and warm, perfect hat!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely and looks so snuggly.


----------

